# Farnham tribute to Major General Alain Forand (Sept 2012)



## 57Chevy (9 Jan 2013)

Translated article shared with provisions of The Copyright Act


Farnham tribute to Major General Alain Forand 
by  Maxime Massé and  published 17 Sept 


(Farnham) Despite ten decorations adorning his uniform and his 33 years of military service, Major General Alain Forand never thought that one day, a public place would be renamed in his name. Yet it is an honor of which he was entitled on Saturday as the park opposite the church of Saint-Romuald is rated the name of the Royal 22e Régiment of the Canadian Forces. 


"Really, I think it's pretty awesome. The only thing is that we always recognize an individual. But for now there this individual, there are many people who have helped along the way. It's just unfortunate that we can not acknowledge all, "said the colonel Forand, who commanded the Canadian Forces during the Quebec ice storm of 1998. 

If he had heard praised many comrades and soldiers he touched during his long career, it is very specific to two women he sent his warmest thanks. 

"There are two people who have greatly influenced me in my life. My mother and wife. Pierrette and I have been together for 37 years, we moved 17 times and it has always been there for me. She also raised my two boys because I have been away from home quite often, as you can see with my medals. As for my mother, she taught me the principles I have always maintained it was strong enough to raise seven children alone. " 


Among the notable feats Farnhamien this original 68 year old include participation in Greco-Turkish conflict of 1974 when Turkey invaded the island of Cyprus. His actions under fire as a member of the Canadian Airborne Regiment then earned him the star of Courage. Then in 1995, as commander of the Southern Sector of the United Nations in Croatia, he provided security 1220 Serb refugees in the camp during the Croatian War of Independence. A move that allowed him to receive the Meritorious Service Cross for his return to Canada.


----------



## 57Chevy (9 Jan 2013)

I'm having trouble uploading my photos.
more to follow after resizing


----------



## 57Chevy (9 Jan 2013)

Garde en Rouge


----------



## 57Chevy (9 Jan 2013)

Garde en Rouge


----------



## 57Chevy (8 Jun 2013)

A few weeks ago the plaque was moved into the garden area
until someone replaced to its original spot,
but this time it's gone.


----------

